# Trace-Liberty and Fly the Aussie



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

This morning's romp in a slide show... <double click the image>
Trace - 11 months
Fly - 8 months
Liberty - 6.5 years


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

that is great, I wish we had some snow!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Go Puppers Go! They just Love the Snow don't they!! Is Fly from Fly Point? Trace is sooooo Handsome! How do Liberty n Lexi like the Fly Dog? Kinda High Energy...Zoom-Zoom-Zoom!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Lexi actually likes her and will play chase with her- she is very, very dog saavy and respectful...
Liberty accepts her being here, but no love affair - 
Trace and Fly have the same energy level and race around and play tug all the time they are not napping!

Fly's owner is moving so we took her until she gets settled in to her new home...


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks like Liberty isn't under the weather anymore (literally too) LOL!

Looks like loads of fun was had by all!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

They're all beautiful! I sure do like that Aussie!!!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Beautiful pictures of all of them Mary!! They look like they are having such a Great time! Amazing how much they seem to all love the snow!


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

They're beautiful. Looks like so much fun. I wish we had some snow.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Great pics Mary! Yes it looks like Liberty is feeling better, I hope!


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

What a beautiful day in Maine for a backyard romp! But Brrrrrr it's cold out there...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Looks like that crew knows how to stay warm on a cold day. They were really kicking up the snow.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Great pics Mary! Yes it looks like Liberty is feeling better, I hope!


....if only....
She gave chase for a lap or two then ka-put....she came and stood by me while the young ones ran....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh they look like they are all having so much fun. I love all the smiles on the their faces. Especially Liberty's. Such goodlooking pups.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Cute pics! Looks like they're having lots of fun!

Is Fly a red or black tri? Her body looks like a black tri in the photos, but her face looks like a red tri. She's lovely!

How's Liberty doing?


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a beautiful crew in all the snow, Fly is a very handsome Aussie!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh what fun! Mary.. your dogs are beautiful! Is Liberty feeling any better? How long have you had your boarder?


----------

